# Bootsplash, Framebuffer, kA

## Giuly

Hi, ich hab nach dieser anleitung bootsplash, framebuffer installiert. geht auch alles, ich sehe in der tty0 ein hintergrundbild usw. ich will jetzt dieses ding (mit ist der name entfallen, sorry) haben, dass beim booten die progressbar anzeigt. Vllt ein Howto-Link oder so? Oder muss ich das nur in der grub.conf aktivierten? 

grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/bzImage root=/dev/hdb4 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

initrd (hd0,1)/initrd-1280x1024

```

----------

## b3cks

Vielleicht solltest du eher auf Gensplash umsteigen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778

Was die Sache mit der Progressbar bestrifft -> SUCHEN!

(Kleiner Tipp: Guck mal oben rechts.)

Aber schon mal vor weg. Achte darauf, dass du dein Grafikkartentreiber im Kernel als Modul eingebunden hast.

----------

## misterjack

hätte da noch http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash anzubieten für den umstieg auf gensplash

----------

## b3cks

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> hätte da noch http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash anzubieten für den umstieg auf gensplash

 

Ah Danke, dass hab ich auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.

OT: Guten Musikgeschmack hast du.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Giuly

Hallo,

Nach dem Howto vom misterjack hatte ich das vorher schon versucht, hat nicht geklappt, darum hab ich bootspash genommen. Ich habs jetzt nohmal versucht -> geht nicht. irgendwie gibts bei mir auch keine vesafb-tng (kernel gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r14)

----------

## Louisdor

 *Giuly wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Nach dem Howto vom misterjack hatte ich das vorher schon versucht, hat nicht geklappt, darum hab ich bootspash genommen. Ich habs jetzt nohmal versucht -> geht nicht. irgendwie gibts bei mir auch keine vesafb-tng (kernel gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r14)

 Dann kannst ja mal auch noch in mein HowTo schauen.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Giuly

mal ne frage: 

muss das in der grub.conf 

```
kernel (hd0,1)/bzImage root=/dev/hdb4 video=vesafb-tng:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:emergence

initrd (hd0,1)/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

```

oder

```
 kernel (hd0,1)/bzImage root=/dev/hdb4 video=vesafb-tng:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:emergence initrd=/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024
```

sein?

----------

## Louisdor

 *Giuly wrote:*   

> mal ne frage: 
> 
> muss das in der grub.conf 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich habe es so drin stehen:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage-2.6.10-r1 root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-cd video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=silent,theme:planetas

initrd=/fbsplash-planetas-1280x1024
```

Die Partitionen sind natürlich Deinen Gegebenheiten (Partitionen) anzupassen.  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Giuly

sollte ichs vielleicht mal mit gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10 versuchen, weil ihr die irgendwie alle benutzt

----------

## b3cks

Wenn du vesaftb-tng verwendest aber nicht im Kernel hast, kann es auch nicht klappen. Ich benutze die Nitro-Sources, weiß also nicht in welchen Gentoo-Dev-Sources das schon mit drin ist. Sonst musst du halt bei vesafb bleiben. Dann musst du aber natürlich die grub.conf entsprechend ändern.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Giuly wrote:*   

> sollte ichs vielleicht mal mit gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10 versuchen, weil ihr die irgendwie alle benutzt

 Hm, das dürfte eigentlich egal sein. Ich habe die Vanilla Sources und die Patches extra.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Giuly

also ich hab jetzt das gefunden:

```
root@goldstueck giuly # cat /var/log/messages | grep fb | grep 18:24

Feb 10 18:24:37 localhost kernel: Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/hdb4 video=vesafb-tng:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:emergence )

Feb 10 18:24:37 localhost kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb4 video=vesafb-tng:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:emergence  console=tty0

Feb 10 18:24:37 localhost kernel: fbsplash: verbose

Feb 10 18:24:37 localhost kernel: fbsplash: theme emergence

Feb 10 18:24:37 localhost kernel: vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6
```

also hat das irgendwas mit vesafb zutun, aber was?

----------

## equinox0r

das was man dir schon 3mal gesagt hat, nämlich dass der treiber nicht im kernel ist.

----------

## Giuly

Gentoo-Dev-Sources sind aber fb-patch'd.

----------

## NightDragon

ich glaub ich kann helfen.

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.10-r6 den-dev Org.

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/gendevk-2.6.10-r6 root=/dev/hda3 softlevel=gui video=vesafb:mtrr,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:gechi

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/splash/gechi

```

Hier ein auszug aus meiner grub.conf

a) du musst anstelle von verbose, silent schreiben.

b) versuch mal anstelle von vesafb-tng vesafb reinzuschreiben. Aber lass in der Kernel den vesafb-tng, soweit ich weiß wird der symbolisch gelinkt.

c) nimm mal ywrap raus. Die Option hat bei mir probleme gemacht.

----------

## Giuly

ES GEHT!

Zwar nur mit 640x480, aber es geht  :Smile:  Liegt vielleicht dadran, dass ich die VGA 16-Bit Treiber mitcompiled hatte. Ich versuchs jetzt ohne, sollte dann gehen  :Smile: 

DANKE DANKE DANKE NIGHTDRAGON!

----------

## NightDragon

Hm.

Worauf du auch achten musst ist 

a) die ramdisk groß genug zu halten (4MB sind genug)

b) das du auch die richtige auflösung eingestellt hast in der grub.conf (siehe meine grub.conf)

c) man kann in der kernel vesafb-tng auf eine auflösung einstellen

genau in der form wie in grub.conf.

d) das das fbsplash auch die richtige größe hat.

evtl ists dort zu niedrig?

Bitte, bitte.

Aber der dank gehört nicht nur mir allein.

Die anderen haben ja auch veruscht zu helfen. ist min. genausoviel wert. oder?  :Wink: 

----------

## Giuly

Stimmt, DANKE DANKE DANKE auch allen anderen  :Wink: 

Ich hab jetzt "VGA 16-color graphics support" wieder ausgemacht, und wieder das gleiche spiel mit "vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6". d.h. irgendwas fehlt wirklich im kernel..

Sollte ichs vielleicht mal mit "nVidia Riva Support" versuchen (GF 2 MX hab ich hier drin)?

----------

## NightDragon

a) finger weg von riva... du hast ne geforce keine riva!!!

b) du brauchst im menü graphics support nur den vesafb-support mit vesafb-tng und der richtigen auflösung und ganz unten den support fürs framebuffer splash.

c) kompilier den vesafb einfach fix in die kernel.

nicht vergessen die neue kernel auf /boot zu kopieren (natürlich unter richtigen namen usw...)

mehr hab ich da auch nicht gemacht.

und bitte bitte bitte lies die beiträge ganz genau durch.

----------

## Giuly

es gibt mein mir garkein vesafb-tng, nur vesafb. Ich hatte versucht den patch zu applien, aber das ging nicht (patch meinte, der kernel wäre schon patch'd)

mit gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10-r7 gibts auch kein vesafb-tng

Edit: hmm

wenn ich ? bei vesafb drücke steht da

" Choose this driver if you are experiencing problems with vesafb-tng or if you own a 64-bit system." (Ich hab ein 64-bit system). Das muss doch auch ohne vesafb-tng gehen, oder?

Edit2: 

```
config FB_VESA_TNG

        bool "vesafb-tng"

        depends on !X86_64

        select FB_MODE_HELPERS

        help

          This is the frame buffer device driver for generic VESA 2.0

          compliant graphic cards. It is capable of taking advantage of

          VBE 3.0 features. With this driver you will be able to adjust

          the refresh rate (VBE 3.0 compliant boards only) and change

          the graphic mode on-the-fly.

          You will also get a boot time penguin logo at no additional cost. Please

          read <file:Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt>.

endchoice

```

Ich kann wohl gensplash vergessen... Naja, bootsplash ging ja, nur leider ohne das ding mit der progressbar...

----------

## NightDragon

Also die gentoo-dev-sources haben zu 100% die fb-patches.

Wieso verwendest du dir r7???

Die ist nicht als stabil markiert.

Das es die noch nicht haben würd mich auch nicht wundern.

Auf jedenfall wenn du r6 verwendest hast du auch garantiert die vesafb-tng sachen dabei.

Ich verwende sie ja selbst.

----------

## Giuly

ich verwende eigentlich 2.6.9-r14

----------

## Louisdor

So sollte die Rubrik in der Kernelkonfiguration aussehen:

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Graphics support  --->

      [ * ] Support for frame buffer devices

      <*>   VESA VGA graphics support

          VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->

            (X) vesafb-tng

      (1280x1024@60) VESA default mode
```

Und so:

```
Console display driver support  --->

      [ * ]    VGA text console

      [ * ]    Video mode selection support

      <*>   Framebuffer Console support

   Logo configuration  --->

      [ * ]    Bootup logo

      [ * ]    Standard 224-color Linux logo

      [ * ]   Support for the framebuffer splash 

Device Drivers --->

   Block devices  --->

      <*> RAM disk support

      (4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes)

      [ * ]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support
```

sollte der Rest aussehen, den Du im Kernel haben solltest!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Giuly

Es gibt vesafb-tng nicht für x86_64! Ich hab mal das "depend on !X86-64" rausgenommen und hoffe, dass es geht  :Smile: 

Edit: 

```
In file included from drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c:27:

include/video/vesa.h:16: error: field `regs' has incomplete type

drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c: In function `vesa_setpalette':

drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c:133: warning: unused variable `entry'

drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c:134: warning: unused variable `mytask'

drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c: In function `vesafb_read_proc_vbe_info':

drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c:580: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c:581: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c:582: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c:583: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c: In function `vesafb_vbe_init':

drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c:620: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c:621: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c:621: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c:622: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c:627: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c:636: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/vesafb-tng.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

Good Bye, Gensplash  :Sad: 

Edit2: Geht das vielleicht auch wenn ich bootsplash benutzte, und in die grub.conf "spash=silent..." schreiben?

----------

## NightDragon

Halt.

a) Welche Kernel verwendest du jetzt?

b) Du verwendest also einen AMD64?

c) Bootsplash ist wieder ne eigene Sache wie fbsplash. Weil anderes Patchset usw.

Na gut das der fbsplash-Patch in der 2.6.9-r14 für die AMD64 Serie nicht integriert ist wusste ich nicht.

Da ich bis jetzt noch keine Gentoo-Umgebung für AMD64 gebaut habe kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Aber warum sagst du das dann nicht gleich??

[EDIT]

@ NovaleX

Danke für das Menü *g* (wie bekommzt man sowas eigentlishc schön aus der konsole kopiert?)

Ich glaub sogar, so hab ichs zumindest, das man den Punkt mit den 224 Color-Logo weglassen kann. Also das Logo selbst. Ist ja der Pinguin der sonst oben kurz aufdaucht oder?

----------

## Giuly

es GEHT!

mit vesafb!

```
title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/bzImage root=/dev/hdb4 video=vesafb:mtrr vga=0x317 splash=silent,theme:emergence 

initrd=/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

Die Progressbar progresst zwar nicht, aber ich glaub das ist das kleinste problem! Vllt  jemand nen Tipp zur Progressbar? (Ja, ich ahbe schon gesucht)

----------

## Louisdor

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> @ NovaleX
> 
> Danke für das Menü *g* (wie bekommzt man sowas eigentlishc schön aus der konsole kopiert?)

 Na, indem man einfach alles mit der Maus markiert, was in einem Xterm Fenster zu sehen ist und dann mit der mittleren Maustaste wieder hier beim Antworten einfügt!  :Wink: 

Das geht sogar auf der Konsole. Mit Maus alles markieren, dann auf Alt+F2 wechseln und dort in eine leere Datei, mit z.B. nano mit der mittleren Maus wieder einfügen.

(Die Kernelsachen habe ich aber mal extra eingetippt, als ich meine Kurzanleitung für fbsplash geschrieben habe.)

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Ich glaub sogar, so hab ichs zumindest, das man den Punkt mit den 224 Color-Logo weglassen kann. Also das Logo selbst. Ist ja der Pinguin der sonst oben kurz aufdaucht oder?

 Ja, das ist optional, also kann auch weggelassen werden.

Aber, ich dachte, wenn schon - dann richtig!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Giuly

Ich hab einfach in die /etc/splash/default/1024x768.cfg "progress_bar=1" geschreiben, schon gings  :Smile: 

----------

